# "Old Falls Street Rib Fest 2010", Niagara Falls NY



## honcho (May 31, 2010)

LOCATION: "Old Falls Street" Between 1st and 3rd, Niagara Falls NY
STARTS: set up Friday July 16, 2010
ENDS: or you can set up Saturday, July 17, 2010 
WEBSITE: http://www.sebbq.com
CONTEST DETAILS AND PRIZES: $25 to enter. We give you 2 racks of B/B ribs. 1 you turn in and the 2nd you enjoy
Cook on what you want, Gas, Electric, Wood, Charcoal, or Pellets
1st Place $500, 2nd Place $250, 3rd Place $100, 4th - 10th, Ribbions Live Music

CONTACT INFORMATION: 
Name: Roy "Honcho" Gregory
Address: PO BOX 1112, Niagara Falls NY 14304

Phone: 1-716-695-3755
Fax: 1-716-695-3755, ON DEMAND
Email: smokineaglesbbq@buffalo.com
It was explained to me that this event is keyed around new cooks or ones that still cookin the Their back yards.
allthought anyone is welcome. Thank You to all the fine folks on this Forum  

On July 16-17,.2010 in Niagara Falls We're working the City and http://www.global-spectrum.com/default. ..
 To put this event on'

The rules in a nut shell are 
1, you and your crew sign up by July 1st
2, cost is $25 and we give you 2 racks of B/B ribs
3, You turn 1 rack in and enjoy the other
1st Place $500
2nd Place, $250
3rd Place $100
4 - 10 ribbions
Haed Rock Cafe will have live bands. The Seneca Niagara Casino is with in steps from you 10 x 10 spot 
we are working on 8 BBQ vendors. Any Questions,Please ask


----------



## honcho (May 31, 2010)

Just a little update

!st, The city of Niagara Falls, NY has a parade that goes down "Old Falls Street"
Our teams a vendors will be on the sidewalk. They will have a front row seat.
And the parade ends where our BBQ vendors will be set up, GOOD DEAL for BBQ vendors

2nd, The Hard Rock Cafe has on the list for music, July 17 — The Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra plays Pink Floyd, with opener Scott Celani.
We will also have music Friday night and all day Saturday, before and after the parade

3rd, Kell Phelps form http://www.barbecuenews.com his wife Janet, and their kids.
Along with the famed international BBQ Icon, Rocky Danner will be on hand to answer your BBQ questions

This will be a big deal for BBQ in WNY. Please check out http://www.sebbq.com for more details


----------



## wittdog (Jun 1, 2010)

I think we are out of town that weekend..


----------



## honcho (Jun 1, 2010)

You maybe, But you'll be there in heart.

What, that means your kids wouldn't be ether.  So everybody else has a change.

We also heard Lynn on the radio last week talkin about the school closing.
Best of luck to you guys. Hope to see Y'all in Aug. for http://www.sebbq.com

Thanks for all you guys do for BBQ in WNY


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow sounds like a heckuvadeal. Sorta makes me wished I lived in Noo Yawk Praying hard that oil don't swoop around florodiddy and slap yall on the back side. 

bigwheel


----------



## honcho (Jun 1, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wow sounds like a heckuvadeal. Sorta makes me wished I lived in Noo Yawk Praying hard that oil don't swoop around florodiddy and slap yall on the back side.
> 
> bigwheel




Bigwheel, we're praying for all our BQ Brother n Sisters in the south, This ain't gonna be good
And it all boils down to GREED, the root of all evils


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry I can't make this one ... I like Niagara Falls and love BBQ. Sounds like a great event.


----------



## honcho (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.
Maybe you can made the one in the Tonawanda's Aug 13-15, 2010  www.sebbq.com 
Kell from "The Barbecue News" and Rocky Danner will be at both events


----------



## honcho (Jul 9, 2010)

Last call for this one, We have to order thr ribs Monday Morning.
So if your on the fence Please let us know ASAP


----------

